# Question about front forks



## Moseph (Nov 21, 2013)

*Question about front forks *New question on page 2**

I took my bike apart to check out my bearings and regrease them. When I pulled my forks out, I noticed it was missing a chunk from where the bearing sits. What is this piece called and where can I get another one?


----------



## frampton (Nov 21, 2013)

Moseph said:


> I took my bike apart to check out my bearings and regrease them. When I pulled my forks out, I noticed it was missing a chunk from where the bearing sits. What is this piece called and where can I get another one?
> 
> View attachment 124120




Fork crown race. Try your local bike shop.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 21, 2013)

the year of the bike will make a difference.66 and later had a different diameter steer tube.


----------



## Livmojoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Brian, only the ID of the steer tube changed/was reduced.... they increased the wall thickness of the steer tubes per ABM recommendations.
All lower races will fit between '65 forks and '66 & later forks.  The fork top locknut and stem diameters also changed after '65, so these are the parts that aren't interchangable.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 21, 2013)

Unless your bike shop has used parts, they aren't going to have this piece. The crown race is one of the few weak points on the Schwinns, but usually they just work loose on the steer tube and cause some fork play, yours is the first broken one I've seen. Schwinn used the same crown race on almost all models over decades, so this should be a fairly easy piece to find. I'm currently short on them myself, but someone on the forum should be able to sell you one.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 21, 2013)

yep,my bad.i was thinking stems.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2013)

A common part that nowadays isn't so common.....


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2013)

if you clean the area well with emercloth it usually doesnt hapen on install,i put the piece in a vise so it just clears and thengice the fork a sharp rap,itsavpertty tight clearance.ive run alo of them with a split race and didnt even no it


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2013)

here they are on ebay at a fair price with free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Schwinn...d=100012&prg=1014&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=331068497789&


----------



## Moseph (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for the info. The bike is a 69 Schwinn Typhoon that I bought off of ebay about two years ago. It seemed to be all original when I got it, it even had Westwind tires on it. I started riding it 8 miles just about everyday back in June and I have had a few things break on it. I bought a new set of tires because mine were dry rotted, and I have broken both pedals, upgraded to a two speed rear because my single speed was shot, snapped the front axle, and just the other day I had the crank snap where the pedal threads in. I found out about this problem after I snapped my axle because I decided to tear my bike apart and check all the bearings and regrease them. Does this piece just slide on and off?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 23, 2013)

the race should slide off and on with a small amount of effort. if you need a crank,i might have one laying around in nice shape.pm me if you need it.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Does this piece just slide on and off? *

I'm not sure what piece you are talking about.


----------



## Moseph (Nov 25, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> the race should slide off and on with a small amount of effort. if you need a crank,i might have one laying around in nice shape.pm me if you need it.




Thanks for the info. I just picked up a crank off of ebay for $14.


----------



## Moseph (Dec 18, 2013)

I finally got around to putting the new race on today and it turns out its the wrong kind. It slides on and is super loose, plus it is a tad bit different shape than my old one. Also, my keyed lock washer twisted when I was trying to adjust my headset causing it to chew up the threads a bit. Does anyone know what size the threads are so I can see if I can get a die and fix it?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2013)

Moseph said:


> I finally got around to putting the new race on today and it turns out its the wrong kind. It slides on and is super loose, plus it is a tad bit different shape than my old one. Also, my keyed lock washer twisted when I was trying to adjust my headset causing it to chew up the threads a bit. Does anyone know what size the threads are so I can see if I can get a die and fix it?




The one you tried looks like a top race,by any chance was it threaded.


----------



## Moseph (Dec 19, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> The one you tried looks like a top race,by any chance was it threaded.




Nope, its not threaded. I bought it off ebay, the link is on the previous page. I was supposed to be a lower race for a Sting Ray.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moseph said:


> Nope, its not threaded. I bought it off ebay, the link is on the previous page. I was supposed to be a lower race for a Sting Ray.




A Sting Ray as in the later choppers?


----------



## Moseph (Dec 20, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> A Sting Ray as in the later choppers?




I guess its a possibility,  I didn't realize they made newer Sting Rays.


----------

